# The Bikini Shop Easter Sale 35% off



## Smashbox (8 Apr 2009)

The Bikini Shop http://www.thebikinishop.ie/ have a 35% off Easter Sale 

This weekend only

Promo Code : EasterWeekendSpecial


----------



## mathepac (8 Apr 2009)

Woo Hoo!!!  - great site, but this monokini disappointed me - [broken link removed]


----------



## baldyman27 (8 Apr 2009)

That's just nasty posting that.


----------



## sandrat (8 Apr 2009)

no point buying bikinis when you can't afford a holiday


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

Great site... how do you add the models to your wish list?


----------



## mathepac (8 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> no point buying bikinis when you can't afford a holiday


Who wants to buy bikinis?


Purple said:


> Great site... how do you add the models to your wish list?


That's more like it .


----------



## mathepac (8 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> ... how do you add the models to your wish list?


With a shopping tart?


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> That's more like it .


 [broken link removed]

You said it!


----------



## Smashbox (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks for hijacking a perfectly legitimate thread/bargain alert


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Thanks for hijacking a perfectly legitimate thread/bargain alert


I thought you'd be more annoyed about me posting pictures of you on the internet.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

I thought they were for your eyes only..


----------



## Guest128 (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I thought they were for your eyes only..



Your ribs??


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Thanks for hijacking a perfectly legitimate thread/bargain alert


I agree. Shameful carry on! What does a decent girl have to do to be taken seriously around here?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Funny you should say that Lex, how did you get on borrowing Purples heels last weekend? I forgot to ask ya.

Flanders, I am surprised you could see past everything else TO the ribs.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> *Funny you should say that Lex, how did you get on borrowing Purples heels last weekend? I forgot to ask ya.*
> 
> Flanders, I am surprised you could see past everything else TO the ribs.


 
I can't believe you came out with that question in public, Smash. You promised!!!!!!!!!!!! That's they last time I'll bare my soul to you!


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2009)

I saw 'bikini' in the title, started by Smashbox and then noticed contributions from Lex, Purple et al popping up.

I had to check. 

Suspicions confirmed as to the kind of thread it turned out to be. 

You people.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> I saw 'bikini' in the title, started by Smashbox and then noticed contributions from Lex, Purple et al popping up.
> 
> I had to check.
> 
> ...


 
Aw, Cav. I'm not that kind of guy really.................


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Cav, its them.. not me... honest!

It was a legitimate thread until those lot turned up.

Lex.. sorry. To make it up to you, you can wear my favourite skirt out tomorrow night to your usual shindig with SLF?


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Lex.. sorry. To make it up to you, you can wear my favourite skirt out tomorrow night to your usual shindig with SLF?


 I hope that's not the one you said I could borrow!


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

Nope, I have the frilly flowery one that my mother wears ready for you


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Nope, I have the frilly flowery one that my mother wears ready for you


 Excellent!


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Cav, its them.. not me... honest!
> 
> It was a legitimate thread until those lot turned up.
> 
> Lex.. sorry. To make it up to you, you can wear my favourite skirt out tomorrow night to your usual shindig with SLF?


 
Do you mean the long skirt or the short one?

What are you going to give S.L.F. to wear? (Just so I'll be able to recognise him!)


----------



## baldyman27 (9 Apr 2009)

Anywhere I can get a swimming hat?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

The short one. He's gonna have the long one to his ankles, because he has awful hairy legs 

He also has a hangover today so it has to be black. Mad colours will make him puke.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Apr 2009)

Lads/Lasses,

Can we keep this type of stuff to Shooting the Breeze please.


----------

